# Ex-UFC Champ Ricco Rodriguez Hoping for Return at Light Heavyweight



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

> Everyone deserves a second chance in life, and Ricco Rodriguez is hoping for his own follow-up shot at the bigtime.
> 
> In 2002, Rodriguez was on top of the MMA world when he defeated Randy Couture to become the UFC heavyweight champion. At the time, he was just 25 years old and seemed to have the world in front of him. Three fights and three losses later, Rodriguez was out of the UFC and his life began to spiral out of control, but now there's hope that Rodriguez is turning things around and working towards redemption.
> 
> ...


http://www.mmafighting.com/2010/05/...odriguez-hoping-for-return-at-light-heavywei/

I'd like to see a couture vs Rodriguez rematch at 205 if he ever goes back to the UFC.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks a lot for that. I've wondered about Rico. Talk about wasted potential. That guy was a seriously good fighter. when he fought Nog in pride he out bjj'd the heavy weight bjj king. The only reason he lost that decision was because they were in pride, he came from the ufc and Dana was in the audience.

I've gotta wonder about 205 though. the last time I saw him no way could he make 265. Not in a month. If he comes in to a legit fight at 205 I will be amazed. Maybe he can do it but it would take a whole new mentality for him. The man has amazing talent. People think Roy Nelson is good for a fat guy, Rico would kill that guy in a fight or a belly flop contest.For all his talent I give him credit but, I will say this. Of all the fighters I have ever met (a few) he was hands down far and away the BIGGEST PRICK. The most obnoxious egotistical ass you could imagine around women.
5 minutes in a room with him and you wish you had brought your gun ('cause there's no way you're kicking his ass). 

That said, if he can make 205 he may not be the same person I met (maybe it was the drugs). I will definitely be watching for him now. Thanks again.


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

This is him just a few months ago at an ADCC weigh in. I think he can make 205 and be comfortable there. I think the only reason he gained so much weight is that he just didn't care for a while. now he has some motivation.

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2009/10/7/1074566/ricco-rodriguez-weigh-in-picture


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I can't see he'll make it back to the UFC, it's not like he's a huge name to anyone outside the MMA community and he's starting to get a little older. Most guys don't age like Randy Couture.

I've got to cheer for a hometown boy though, so I hope he can make it back, just please don't make Randy v Ricco a main event......


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

KillingRoad89 said:


> This is him just a few months ago at an ADCC weigh in. I think he can make 205 and be comfortable there. I think the only reason he gained so much weight is that he just didn't care for a while. now he has some motivation.
> 
> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2009/10/7/1074566/ricco-rodriguez-weigh-in-picture


Wow, impressive.Seriously. I can't wait to see him fight. 

I'll bet his motivation to go to 205 is four words....Brock Leznar Shane Carwin.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

oldfan said:


> Wow, impressive.Seriously. I can't wait to see him fight.
> 
> I'll bet his motivation to go to 205 is four words....Brock Leznar Shane Carwin.


Four more words, Frank Mir, Cain Velazquez and three more Junior Dos Santos.

A few words on why to avoid 205, Lyoto Machida, Shogun Rua, Rampage Jackson and Rashad Evans.

Ricco can come back just for some decent fights on the card, he can't compete for a title. I hope he doesn't think he can make a run at the title, the last thing I want to see if Ricco looking across the cage at any of those guys.


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> I can't see he'll make it back to the UFC, it's not like he's a huge name to anyone outside the MMA community and he's starting to get a little older. Most guys don't age like Randy Couture.
> 
> I've got to cheer for a hometown boy though, so I hope he can make it back, just please don't make Randy v Ricco a main event......


He's only 32. Its not like hes a 40 year old ufc veteran trying to get back into fighting. Hes got atleast a few years left in him.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

KillingRoad89 said:


> He's only 32. Its not like hes a 40 year old ufc veteran trying to get back into fighting. Hes got atleast a few years left in him.


That's why I said a little older. I think he's got a few quality fights left, no title run left in that body, it's a whole different era now.


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> That's why I said a little older. I think he's got a few quality fights left, no title run left in that body, it's a whole different era now.


Yeah he wont be making much of a splash in the 205 pool but it would be nice to see him in there. I wouldn't be surprised if he does better then expected though. crazy things happen when people are given second chances.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> That's why I said a little older. I think he's got a few quality fights left, no title run left in that body, it's a whole different era now.


your probably right. He doesn't have the stand up but his ground game is as good as anyones'. I could see him making a run for King Mo's title.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

KillingRoad89 said:


> Yeah he wont be making much of a splash in the 205 pool but it would be nice to see him in there. I wouldn't be surprised if he does better then expected though. crazy things happen when people are given second chances.


He could get some wins, but once he started getting in with the top 10, it would get really brutal really fast. Do you really want to see Shogun vs Ricco? Or what about Jon Jones vs Ricco......



> your probably right. He doesn't have the stand up but his ground game is as good as anyones'. I could see him making a run for King Mo's title.


Well put, I think he could make a run in SF, the UFC is just too deep and too talented at 205 for him to make any kind of impact.


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> He could get some wins, but once he started getting in with the top 10, it would get really brutal really fast. Do you really want to see Shogun vs Ricco? Or what about Jon Jones vs Ricco......


yeah theirs to much talent in the UFC's lhw division for him to really make an impact. I can see him maybe beating a few people but like you said once he gets near the top it gets brutal.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

KillingRoad89 said:


> yeah theirs to much talent in the UFC's lhw division for him to really make an impact. I can see him maybe beating a few people but like you said once he gets near the top it gets brutal.


It would be cool to see him fight Randy again, but I can't think of any other fights in the UFC for him. Oldfan had a good point in saying he should try to make a run in SF, just avoid the Brothers Diaz, or they'll throw the guy a beating.


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> It would be cool to see him fight Randy again, but I can't think of any other fights in the UFC for him. Oldfan had a good point in saying he should try to make a run in SF, just avoid the Brothers Diaz, or they'll throw the guy a beating.


Yeah theirs a lot of fights in SF id like to see him in too. I think he could do good and then maybe after that go to the ufc and test himself.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Strikeforce/DREAM*

He should also probably consider going into DREAM. With their lightheavyweight tournament being arranged, that would be the perfect place to test himself. If he were to win that, the UFC would probably have an eye on him, if not offer him a contract!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> He should also probably consider going into DREAM. With their lightheavyweight tournament being arranged, that would be the perfect place to test himself. If he were to win that, the UFC would probably have an eye on him, if not offer him a contract!


I hope he has a manager as smart as you.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Manager*

Yeah I wonder how I would fare as an MMA manager!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think a motivated Ricco could be a monster at 205. People often forget just how much of a monster Ricco was in his prime. Ricco's stand up while not good was never bad and he did have some power, if he can maintain the power combined with the fact that at 6'3" he would be a Forrest sized LHW with a reach advantage over most of the division. Secondly Ricco was a world champion at the black belt level in BJJ. He has serious skills on the ground and managed to completly shut down a prime Nog in in Pride (Nog won the fight but it was a travesty, Ricco should have won). I love a comeback from adversity story so I would like to see Ricco get another chance, he actually seems to genuinely want to be a good person.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Comebacks*

Yeah it seems like Belfort and Ricco's comebacks are very similar!


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

KillingRoad89 said:


> This is him just a few months ago at an ADCC weigh in. I think he can make 205 and be comfortable there. I think the only reason he gained so much weight is that he just didn't care for a while. now he has some motivation.
> 
> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2009/10/7/1074566/ricco-rodriguez-weigh-in-picture


Holy shit, I haven't been following him in a while, the last time I saw him he looked like Jabba the Hutt. I guess he really is serious about this, and he's definitely got ground skills. It would really be a great comeback story if he was able to get back to the top.:thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Top*

Before he does that he'll have to get some good fights in at his new weight!


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

POW, right in the kisser.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Kisser*

That looks like a Cro Cop style kick!


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Normally my reaction to these comebacks is "Please don't." because the guy is too old or was never any good to begin with. This could have potential, Ricco actually had some skill and at 32 you haven't started to undergo physical attrition (well not much, I think it actually starts at 31).


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Physical Attrition*

It does start at thirty one but it takes a while to go into effect, alot of the big fighters took championships in their 30s!


----------



## LUMP-DAWG (Apr 29, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Four more words, Frank Mir, Cain Velazquez and three more Junior Dos Santos.
> 
> A few words on why to avoid 205, Lyoto Machida, Shogun Rua, Rampage Jackson and Rashad Evans.
> 
> Ricco can come back just for some decent fights on the card, he can't compete for a title. I hope he doesn't think he can make a run at the title, the last thing I want to see if Ricco looking across the cage at any of those guys.


 If Ricco has his head right,he can challenge any of those guys. He looks great in that photo. 205 fits his frame anyway. With his skills he will be a terror at 205. ESP. if he has tightened up his striking.I wish him well.Watch out 205'ers,sounds like there's someone coming for you.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

LUMP-DAWG said:


> If Ricco has his head right,he can challenge any of those guys. He looks great in that photo. 205 fits his frame anyway. With his skills he will be a terror at 205. ESP. if he has tightened up his striking.I wish him well.Watch out 205'ers,sounds like there's someone coming for you.


Ricco is going to challenge the top of the division? Are you kidding? Shogun, Machida, Rampage and Evans would all tear him apart........Shogun and Machida standing and possibly Rampage. Rashad would take him down and GnP him....

Hey thanks for neg repping me because you think I'm wrong, I just hope that is Ricco makes his way to the UFC and gets tooled you give me some green....ugh.


----------



## LUMP-DAWG (Apr 29, 2010)

*Thank you KR89*



KillingRoad89 said:


> This is him just a few months ago at an ADCC weigh in. I think he can make 205 and be comfortable there. I think the only reason he gained so much weight is that he just didn't care for a while. now he has some motivation.
> 
> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2009/10/7/1074566/ricco-rodriguez-weigh-in-picture


 Thanks for the info KR89, And the Photo for all the doubters. I've been wondering how Ricco was doing, I googled him and found this board. I watched him on celebrity rehab,and he seemed to really want to change his life. I've seen alot of his earlier fights,and watched him in Japan in grappling and BJJ tournements. And he's 12 -2 since then, plus losing all of that weight, he seems to be doing great and focused on the right things. I hope he does come back to the UFc,He will be a monster at 205. Alot of people seem not to remember how good he was.He was a great MMA at heavyweight.He was tha UFC HW champion, Few people can claim that on their res. And he had alot of demons he was fighting at the same time. Imajine him in great shape physically and mentally, With all of his ex periance. I don't think he will be intimedated by Rampage,Suger,Lyoto,Forrest,Tito,Rua,Chuck,Randy,Thialgo I just don't see it. If his head is right, and tightened up his striking a little, he can make a title run with ease. He talked about the night he lost the belt and a hundred grand bonus that he had aiready gambled away,he said he lost several houses gambling on sports. He was in deep, hopefully the drugs and gambling are in the past and he can focus on family,training and fighting. I'm looking foward to seeing him fight. C'mon Dana make it happen,give him a second chance.Dana has bent over backwards helping tito,Chuck and now he's sighning spent boxers and wrestlers. The UFC needs all the class it can get. PEACE, Thanks Brother.....


----------



## LUMP-DAWG (Apr 29, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Ricco is going to challenge the top of the division? Are you kidding? Shogun, Machida, Rampage and Evans would all tear him apart........Shogun and Machida standing and possibly Rampage. Rashad would take him down and GnP him....


No, i'm not kidding. A healthy RR can hang or beat any of these guys. No one will tear this guy apart,NOBODY. If some one beats him it will be standing,not on the ground. Yeah suger and rampage are better wrestlers but they will be afraid to take him down.This guy has WORLD class BJJ. I Promise you he won't be anybodies bitch. Do your homework, Do you think a younger Randy or Andre Arlowski,maniac Sylvia were push-overs?? And the guy had a very bad drug problem at the time he was fighting these guys. I'm telling you if this guy is clean,training properly,at the correct weight he will be hard to handle. And he seems to be 12 and 2 and 218 lbs. since rehab. But no not even HW's lesnar,Carwin Mir,Cain Jds would tear him up. A couple guys may beat him,I'd pay to see him fight Mir b/c Him and Mir are almost carbon copies of each other. That would be a great fight. But HW's like Kongo,nelson,Struve,Buentello,Scuab,Mitrione,Slice he would run through these guys and most of the LHW div til he gets to the top.THat's my opinion and i'm sticking to it. Because if he's better than he was, and lighter Whew Someone will have to show me. Check him out on ytube


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

LUMP-DAWG said:


> No, i'm not kidding. A healthy RR can hang or beat any of these guys. No one will tear this guy apart,NOBODY. If some one beats him it will be standing,not on the ground. Yeah suger and rampage are better wrestlers but they will be afraid to take him down.This guy has WORLD class BJJ. I Promise you he won't be anybodies bitch. Do your homework, Do you think a younger Randy or Andre Arlowski,maniac Sylvia were push-overs?? And the guy had a very bad drug problem at the time he was fighting these guys. I'm telling you if this guy is clean,training properly,at the correct weight he will be hard to handle. And he seems to be 12 and 2 and 218 lbs. since rehab. _But no not even HW's lesnar,Carwin Mir,Cain Jds would tear him up_. A couple guys may beat him,I'd pay to see him fight Mir b/c Him and Mir are almost carbon copies of each other. That would be a great fight. But HW's like *Kongo,nelson,Struve,Buentello,Scuab,Mitrione,Slice he would run through these guys and most of the LHW div til he gets to the top.*THat's my opinion and i'm sticking to it. Because if he's better than he was, and lighter Whew Someone will have to show me. Check him out on ytube


Please don't patronize me, I'm okay with having a rational debate about this, but don't act like I've never seen Ricco fight before. But saying Lesnar and Carwin wouldn't tear him apart come on, if he's carbon copy of Mir just smaller, have you seen what those guys did to Mir? 

It's a brand new world my friend, wrestlers rule it, they smother world class BJJ guys all the time. Traditional BJJ is dead at this point, wrist control gets you KTFO, I'll give you he may give Evans some issues, but Shogun, Machida and Rampage will stand and go to war and I don't see Ricco lasting very long in there.


----------



## LUMP-DAWG (Apr 29, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Please don't patronize me, I'm okay with having a rational debate about this, but don't act like I've never seen Ricco fight before. But saying Lesnar and Carwin wouldn't tear him apart come on, if he's carbon copy of Mir just smaller, have you seen what those guys did to Mir?
> 
> It's a brand new world my friend, wrestlers rule it, they smother world class BJJ guys all the time. Traditional BJJ is dead at this point, wrist control gets you KTFO, I'll give you he may give Evans some issues, but Shogun, Machida and Rampage will stand and go to war and I don't see Ricco lasting very long in there.


I'm not patronizing you, it sounds like you're patronizing me. I'm just giving you my opinion(as i stated) if you dont agree,cool.You have your opinions.How do I know what you've seen, You dont seem to have an open mind about RR Is it not possible for him to have worked his ass off and got himself alot better? He was already good. I said a good wrestler would give him trouble, But not suger or rampage, sug -no chin, rampage not enough heart,Rua or Lyoto, yea I said he would run into trouble when he got to the top,without marketed improvement. Did you read that part?? And did you see that big punkasses lesnar crying beating on the floor when Mir had him by his little pinky toe????? Carwin is Knocking everybody TFO as he will do to p-ass Brock


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*BJJ isn't dead*

I have to disagree with the comment that BJJ is dead. Just because the heavyweight divion's elite at the moment is made up of wrestlers doesn't mean it'll stay that way. Until Noguiera became the PRIDE Heavyweight Champion wrestlers ruled MMA after Royce left!


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

KillingRoad89 said:


> This is him just a few months ago at an ADCC weigh in. I think he can make 205 and be comfortable there. I think the only reason he gained so much weight is that he just didn't care for a while. now he has some motivation.
> 
> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2009/10/7/1074566/ricco-rodriguez-weigh-in-picture


Ricco could hang with most at 205, and could dominate 95% on the ground IMO.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Hang With 205*

Yeah I'd like to see a rematch with Couture!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

BJJ is not dead. Try telling that to the guys who got choked this week. Another news flash Ricco is a pretty good wrestler. any one who thinks he can't compete should watch his fights with big nog and AA.(can't spell arlofsky?)


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Wrestler*

Yeah it would be interesting to see who he would fight against should he return to the UFC!


----------



## LUMP-DAWG (Apr 29, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> I have to disagree with the comment that BJJ is dead. Just because the heavyweight divion's elite at the moment is made up of wrestlers doesn't mean it'll stay that way. Until Noguiera became the PRIDE Heavyweight Champion wrestlers ruled MMA after Royce left!


 Man, that broad doesn't hav a clue(LBE) the best have to be well rounded,you cant be a specialist in one thing anymore. If you don't know bjj defense youre going to sleep or losing an arm. wrestlers transition into the sport well, but they have to learn,striking,bjj,defense.Bjj is still the easist way to stop someone,without getting hit and without hurting your opponent. I mean real wrestlers-not Tv wrestlers. GSP is a great example of a hybrid fighter,he controls where the fight takes place.He can strike w/you(although not thebest)or he can take you down at will, then one slip up and good night,or tap-tap-tap..... Man i Loved seeing HOYCE in the infancy of the sport take on guys three times his size, and putting their lights out,he was the man. Dude I was just on another board and some idiot came at me with macho-man randy savage....WTF???? Some people are just fkn clueless


----------



## LUMP-DAWG (Apr 29, 2010)

oldfan said:


> BJJ is not dead. Try telling that to the guys who got choked this week. Another news flash Ricco is a pretty good wrestler. any one who thinks he can't compete should watch his fights with big nog and AA.(can't spell arlofsky?)


 OLD FAN, You are right on the money brother.And Add Three years of sobriety and dedication to training to what he already had, plus losing over 100 lbs and in his right weight-class. What does that give you?? A dangerous dude!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*100lbs*

I'd imagine that he probably wouldn't be as dominant against Randy as he would at his heavier weight.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> I have to disagree with the comment that BJJ is dead. Just because the heavyweight divion's elite at the moment is made up of wrestlers doesn't mean it'll stay that way. Until Noguiera became the PRIDE Heavyweight Champion wrestlers ruled MMA after Royce left!


I've had this discussion quite a bit, with the whole the guard is dead. I think wrist control guard is dying out and will be gone in the next couple of years. You have to be able to control the fighters posture or you'll get KTFO, the main reason I'm a big supporter of Eddie Bravo and the 10th planet stuff.


----------



## LUMP-DAWG (Apr 29, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> I'd imagine that he probably wouldn't be as dominant against Randy as he would at his heavier weight.


Lighter but faster,stronger and a helluva lot better cardio. I say more dominant.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Age*

And like Dan Henderson, Randy's age might catch up to him at any time!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> And like Dan Henderson, Randy's age might catch up to him at any time!


 Randy's age catches up with him every time. He fights on with what he has and does more with it than anyone. we could all learn from Randy. Could you even imagine a 30 year old Randy with say.....10 years in the game.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Younger Randy*

A 30 year old Randy with 10 years of experience is a scary thought!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> A 30 year old Randy with 10 years of experience is a scary thought!



After thinking about it I believe it would have killed the sport.
He would dominate two divisions and the world would grow bored watching the best martial artists in the world getting mugged against the fence by a guy whose Idea of trash talk is "It's an honor to compete with him".


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Honor*

What's wrong with Randy's good sportsmanship?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> What's wrong with Randy's good sportsmanship?


NOTHING! it's one of the things I love about him but, most people seem to prefer a little trash talk. Look at Chael Sonnen for example.

Randy was his coach and mentor for years and for years chael followed his example of respect and sportsmanship. The result? the few people who knew who he was thought of him as a solid fighter but boring. Now that he's gotten in touch with his inner asshole everyone is talking about him.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

oldfan said:


> NOTHING! it's one of the things I love about him but, most people seem to prefer a little trash talk. Look at Chael Sonnen for example.
> 
> Randy was his coach and mentor for years and for years chael followed his example of respect and sportsmanship. The result? the few people who knew who he was thought of him as a solid fighter but boring. Now that he's gotten in touch with his inner asshole everyone is talking about him.


So you're saying it's better to get known as a decent fighter that talks a bunch of shit and gets people to talk than it is to be a legend and a great fighter that never needed to talk to get respect and title shots?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> So you're saying it's better to get known as a decent fighter that talks a bunch of shit and gets people to talk than it is to be a legend and a great fighter that never needed to talk to get respect and title shots?



uh... no that's not what I'm saying. care to guess again?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

oldfan said:


> uh... no that's not what I'm saying. care to guess again?


I'm curious what you meant than, because you said Chael talking and getting noticed made him "better" I guess.....I don't know. You made it seem like it's better to talk and get noticed even if you don't deserve it than it is to just work hard and maybe no be talked about.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> I'm curious what you meant than, because you said Chael talking and getting noticed made him "better" I guess.....I don't know. You made it seem like it's better to talk and get noticed even if you don't deserve it than it is to just work hard and maybe no be talked about.


I was trying to use chael as an example of what the growing fan base


> seem to prefer


. I never said better and I don't prefer trash talkers to respectful athletes but, I think I'm in the new minority. Like it or not part of the ufc business model is *self promotion*. Some fighters are definitely better at it than others and it usually works for them. Chael has realized this. For example do you remember all the things he said about Nate Marquart? Both before and after the fight he had nothing but praise and admiration for him.I haven't seen any threads on here about that. I haven't even seen any posts. But since he decided to take on Silva verbally, every time he talks about him, fanboys all over the world get exited one way or the other. I don't like it, I do think it's a trend that's growing the fanbase. Whether that's good or evil is for a whole forum of it's own.

Randy Couture is my hero. If you ever read a post of mine that seems to put him down please read again and keep in mind that I am both a smartass and a dumbass, either you read it wrong or I said it wrong.

Chael Sonnen is a lot like Randy, Don't ever count him out. Sure he's no phenom that win's 'em all but he is smart and tough as hell and anyone who fights him better have their shit together.

any thoughts on Ricco?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Thoughts*

I think if the best Anderson Silva shows up then Chael is going to be massacred!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> I think if the best Anderson Silva shows up then Chael is going to be massacred!


Probably.

Like I said Chael is smart. And he's not delusional. Yet he is saying the things he's saying. Knowing that he is going to be locked in a cage with Anderson Silva. I got too nervous to be articulate when I sparred someone I knew was good. He's like Bucky to Captain America. Bucky's gonna take on the Red Skull solo. Cracking jokes in the face of .....well not death but a lot of pain and embarrassment. What Balls!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Balls*

I think anyone who steps in the cage with Anderson Silva has to be crazy!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Pat Millitich once told me that any crazy son of a bitch will get in the cage one time but, it takes a special kind of crazy to keep doing it.


I would add
And those people think anyone who gets in there with silva is crazy.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Militich?*

When did you meet Pat?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

about 10 years ago. My first grappling instructor was one of his first students.


----------

